# Toro 1028 OHXE



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Just looking at the Toro web site and does look like the 1028 is there largest machine they make for this year. Unless I am wrong :dry: So I guess my 1128 is a keeper for sure now.

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes she's a keeper. Only Loncin powered machines at this point. Briggs is no longer an option.


----------

